# Britains Most Influential Women



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2018)

I get the feeling that this is not the outcome Sky News planned for.:lol:


https://news.sky.com/story/vote-who-is-britains-most-influential-woman-11274648


----------



## Jensen (Mar 4, 2018)

Where's Maggie Thatcher &#129300;


----------



## Pathetic Shark (Mar 4, 2018)

When two of the first three listed are Nicola Sturgeon and Mhairi Black then you know this is a joke.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 4, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			When two of the first three listed are Nicola Sturgeon and Mhairi Black then you know this is a joke.
		
Click to expand...

I had to Google Mhairi Black so I'm not having her as influential to anywhere outside her own backyard. Nicola Sturgeon doesn't scratch the surface outside of Scotland.

The link is not opening on my tablet so I can't see the options. If it is historical then Emily Pankhurst and Margaret Thatcher have to be top 3 whether you like them or not.

If current then Theresa May and Cressida Duck are top of the food chain.

I'm assuming if those two are top three then the poll has been hijacked by SNP supporters.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2018)

Pathetic Shark said:



			When two of the first three listed are Nicola Sturgeon and Mhairi Black then you know this is a joke.
		
Click to expand...

........or perhaps you lead a very 'sheltered' life.

No joke proper live poll. You may have to 'hover' on the story for a couple of seconds for the voting options to appear.

Perhaps all the Con club 'male members' are voting for Nicola to teach her a lesson......like they did with Corbyn.:lol:


----------



## srixon 1 (Mar 4, 2018)

Why are actors and novelists on this list?  Do some people not know what influential means?


----------



## Crow (Mar 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			........or perhaps you lead a very 'sheltered' life.

No joke proper live poll. You may have to 'hover' on the story for a couple of seconds for the voting options to appear.

*Perhaps all the Con club 'male members' are voting for Nicola to teach her a lesson......like they did with Corbyn*.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps, or perhaps there's a lot of twitter/facebook traffic going on between SNP supporters encouraging each other to vote for Sturgeon and Black.
In which case I would have to say, how sad/pathetic.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2018)

Crow said:



			Perhaps, or perhaps there's a lot of twitter/facebook traffic going on between SNP supporters encouraging each other to vote for Sturgeon and Black.
In which case I would have to say, how sad/pathetic.
		
Click to expand...

The new power of social media, something the Scottish unionist parties have yet to work out..........working then.:whoo:

No doubt the Daily Express readers will be along in a mo to vote for Diana.

I note that there are nine dead British women still more influential than Theresa May.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 4, 2018)

I guess it depends on the influence you are looking for. In politics, you have Nancy Astor, Emily Pankhurst, in Medicine, Florence Nightingale, Rosalind Franklin, in Sport, Ellen MacArthur, all round Helen Sharman, Mary Whitehouse, Princess Diana

It is long list and your inspiration and their influence is personnel


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 4, 2018)

Me mum then Missis T. Al let them argue between themselves who is No1.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 4, 2018)

With Nicola Sturgeon at number 1, Ruth Davidson won't be happy, she's not even on the list!

Agree SNP must've hijacked this somehow - 7,000+ votes for Mhairi Black ahead of Princess Di?

Sky News looking very silly through this , wonder if this poll will disappear.:fore:


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2018)

Jensen said:



			Where's Maggie Thatcher &#129300;
		
Click to expand...

6 feet under (after cremation) I believe!

But in that list, she's #5!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			With Nicola Sturgeon at number 1, Ruth Davidson won't be happy, she's not even on the list!

Agree SNP must've hijacked this somehow - 7,000+ votes for Mhairi Black ahead of Princess Di?

Sky News looking very silly through this , wonder if this poll will disappear.:fore:
		
Click to expand...

Nicola and Mhairi have quite a following outwith Scotland.

Never thought that Nicola would be nearly more than twice as popular as the Queen of Scots though.


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			........or perhaps you lead a very 'sheltered' life.

No joke proper live poll. You may have to 'hover' on the story for a couple of seconds for the voting options to appear.

Perhaps all the Con club 'male members' are voting for Nicola to teach her a lesson......like they did with Corbyn.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you lead a sheltered life and are a tad uneducated if you think both Sturgeon and Black are 2 of Britainâ€™s most influential women.

Itâ€™s either that or your at the wind up as normal


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2018)

Val said:



			Perhaps you lead a sheltered life and are a tad uneducated if you think both Sturgeon and Black are 2 of Britainâ€™s most influential women.

Itâ€™s either that or your at the wind up as normal
		
Click to expand...

They are according to this national poll.oo:
Nothing to do with me, don't shoot the messenger.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2018)

Itâ€™s just a public poll at the end of the day and we all know they are easily high jacked 

I suspect more normal sensible people will realise and understand who Britainâ€™s Most Influential Women are and it certainly wonâ€™t be two Scottish Politcians that have done nothing of any significance to change the history or direction of GB and I suspect the OP licked his lips when he saw it


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Itâ€™s just a public poll at the end of the day and we all know they are easily high jacked 

I suspect more normal sensible people will realise and understand who Britainâ€™s Most Influential Women are and it certainly wonâ€™t be two Scottish Politcians that have done nothing of any significance to change the history or direction of GB and I suspect the OP licked his lips when he saw it
		
Click to expand...

Right now, I think you will find that Nicola Sturgeon has a fair bit of influence on all things British.
You would need to be a tad blinkered to think otherwise.


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 4, 2018)

Women have influenced, when did that start.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			... *outwith* Scotland.
		
Click to expand...

That word always make me smile - and remember my time working 'within' Scotland.

It's quite rare to actually hear it 'outwith Scotland' though!


----------



## Imurg (Mar 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They are according to this national poll.oo:
Nothing to do with me, don't shoot the messenger.
		
Click to expand...

You didn't have to bring it to us........


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 4, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			6 feet under (after cremation) I believe!

But in that list, she's #5! 

Click to expand...

Not sure your right about the cremation but her and Dennis are laid to rest at the Royal Hospital Chelsea.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Right now, I think you will find that Nicola Sturgeon has a fair bit of influence on *all things British*.
You would need to be a tad blinkered to think otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

H'mm! Seems to me that it's you that's 'a tad blinkered' if you think that!

Plenty of influence in *some* parts of UK though! 'Big fish in a small pond' seems highly appropriate!


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 4, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			H'mm! Seems to me that it's you that's 'a tad blinkered' if you think that!

Plenty of influence in *some* parts of UK though! 'Big fish in a small pond' seems highly appropriate!
		
Click to expand...

That's generous, more like a small fish in a large pond IMHO.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2018)

Foxholer said:



			H'mm! Seems to me that it's you that's 'a tad blinkered' if you think that!

Plenty of influence in *some* parts of UK though! 'Big fish in a small pond' seems highly appropriate!
		
Click to expand...

She has enough influence to put an end to the UK so I would think the title of the poll/thread is more appropriate.
Perhaps that is what folks are voting for.

May is in about 13th place...behind lots of dead women.
What does that tell you about small fish in big ponds.


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Not sure your right about the cremation but her and Dennis are laid to rest at the Royal Hospital Chelsea.
		
Click to expand...

I'm less sure about the '6 feet under', which was really just an expression. I'm certain of the 'cremation' though! We agree about where she 'rests' though - under a marble plaque at RHC, beside Dennis's plaque/ashes.


----------



## Papas1982 (Mar 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



*She has enough influence to put an end to the UK *so I would think the title of the poll/thread is more appropriate.
Perhaps that is what folks are voting for.

May is in about 13th place...behind lots of dead women.
What does that tell you about small fish in big ponds.
		
Click to expand...

She has as much influence in that as i do!

She calls for a vote and loses said vote. I thought influence was the ability to effect change, not just bleat about wanting it?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			She has enough influence to put an end to the UK so I would think the title of the poll/thread is more appropriate.
Perhaps that is what folks are voting for.

May is in about 13th place...behind lots of dead women.
What does that tell you about small fish in big ponds.
		
Click to expand...

Sorry but no she hasnâ€™t enough influence to end the UK because she has done nothing but words - lots of hot air and words - your country already voted in this generation and the country got their answer. Anything she says after that is just disrespectful to her countrymen and ladies decision. Maybe you could say most disrespectful Women in GB then. 

But what exact influence has she had on GB beyond speaking lots of words ? Has she actually changed anything , has she made anything that will be remembered for years and decades to come - many in GB prob wouldnâ€™t even know her real name instead of being called Jimmy Krankie - she has made zero impact on GB as whole - zero


----------



## Foxholer (Mar 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			...May is in about 13th place...behind lots of dead women.
What does that tell you about small fish in big ponds.
		
Click to expand...

Absolutely nothing! Though that's not far off her 'achievements' so far!


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 4, 2018)

Come on folks, this is an important poll which includes has beens and celebrates, if DfT wants to rate her inamongst them that's his choice.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Sorry but no she hasnâ€™t enough influence to end the UK because she has done nothing but words - lots of hot air and words - your country already voted in this generation and the country got their answer. Anything she says after that is just disrespectful to her countrymen and ladies decision. Maybe you could say most disrespectful Women in GB then. 

But what exact influence has she had on GB beyond speaking lots of words ? Has she actually changed anything , has she made anything that will be remembered for years and decades to come - many in GB prob wouldnâ€™t even know her real name instead of being called Jimmy Krankie - she has made zero impact on GB as whole - zero
		
Click to expand...

That didn't take long.
Perhaps folk are voting for her in droves because of the attitudes of folk like you.:lol:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2018)

Old Skier said:



			Come on folks, this is an important poll which includes has beens and celebrates, if DfT wants to rate her inamongst them that's his choice.
		
Click to expand...

Perhaps you could list 10 more appropriate British women who are not on the list.........I won't hold my breath.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 4, 2018)

Haven't really checked out the entire list but I wouldn't be looking past Boudica...


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Perhaps you could list 10 more appropriate British women who are not on the list.........I won't hold my breath.
		
Click to expand...

Not that interested in the poll but as always I like your take on it. I would also put Ms Black way ahead of Sturgeon who has made many interesting speeches in parliament which have been on cross party issues


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			They are according to this national poll.oo:
Nothing to do with me, don't shoot the messenger.
		
Click to expand...

And do you believe this to be accurate?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 4, 2018)

Is there any mention of Baroness Mone?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			That didn't take long.
Perhaps folk are voting for her in droves because of the attitudes of folk like you.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Is that it Doon ? Is that all you can muster in your support of her ?

Ok Iâ€™ll try something - Couple of questions 

1. What is it that she has done that makes her the most influential female in Britain ? Can we have some actual specifics of something she has done that has changed the map within GB

2. Do you think this poll is anything more than people like you ( Pro Scottish/Anti English) just voting for her regardless so that they can stick two fingers up to English people - just like you are doing with this thread


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Is there any mention of Baroness Mone?
		
Click to expand...

No, and she should be there, likewise Karen Brady, JK Rowling and many others ahead of the likes of Mhari Black. Iâ€™d even argue the SNP have a more influential women in their ranks (well sheâ€™s sadly passed not but no less relevant) than the 2 listed in Margo MacDonald


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 4, 2018)

More seriously, you'd have to be considering the inclusion of the 'Dagenham girls' whose action led to the Equal Pay Act...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 4, 2018)

I assume this must be a Scottish Sky poll.
No mention of the one woman the United Kingdom has to thank.....Mo Mowlem.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2018)

Val said:



			No, and she should be there, likewise Karen Brady, JK Rowling and many others ahead of the likes of Mhari Black. Iâ€™d even argue the SNP have a more influential women in their ranks (well sheâ€™s sadly passed not but no less relevant) than the 2 listed in Margo MacDonald
		
Click to expand...

Brady and JKR are on the list..........goodness this is beginning to sound like a TV quiz.

Mone....struth, you are just being silly now, or on a deliberate wind up.
Agree that Margo should have been there, but then that would probably have made it three out of the top four.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 4, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			I assume this must be a Scottish Sky poll.
No mention of the one woman the United Kingdom has to thank.....Mo Mowlem.
		
Click to expand...

I think the poll knows no boundaries......isn't the internet great.

Agree Mo Mowlem should have been on there, history has not been very kind to her.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 4, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			More seriously, you'd have to be considering the inclusion of the 'Dagenham girls' whose action led to the Equal Pay Act...
		
Click to expand...

The poll mentions he 'Spice Girls' not quite sure what their influence is other than to the sale of shell suits, mini dresses and platform shoes.


----------



## Val (Mar 4, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Brady and JKR are on the list..........goodness this is beginning to sound like a TV quiz.

Mone....struth, you are just being silly now, or on a deliberate wind up.
Agree that Margo should have been there, but then that would probably have made it three out of the top four.

Click to expand...

Mine is one of the most successful Scottish business women, why wouldnâ€™t she be influential or inspirational. Maybe itâ€™s because sheâ€™s a Tory Baroness eh?

I think you miss the point Iâ€™m making, Black shouldnâ€™t be on it at all, Sturgeon maybe a lot further down.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 4, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			The poll mentions he 'Spice Girls' not quite sure what their influence is other than to the sale of shell suits, mini dresses and platform shoes.
		
Click to expand...

Well, I am guessing Doon won't acknowledge the Dagenham girls as they would've had estuary accents....


----------



## Old Skier (Mar 4, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, I am guessing Doon won't acknowledge the Dagenham girls as they would've had estuary accents....
		
Click to expand...

Hes not like that is he, I thought he said that most of his immediate family are English, his daughter represented England and most if not all of his working life was spent in England. He obviously has a soft spot for the country.


----------



## Don Barzini (Mar 4, 2018)

Scottish people in a coordinated effort to vote for their own in some ridiculous and meaningless public poll. Meh, who cares? Itâ€™s hardly a new occurrence. Same thing happened with those dreadful MacDonald Brothers in X Factor a few years back.


----------



## User62651 (Mar 4, 2018)

Don Barzini said:



			Scottish people in a coordinated effort to vote for their own in some ridiculous and meaningless public poll. Meh, who cares? Itâ€™s hardly a new occurrence. Same thing happened with those dreadful MacDonald Brothers in X Factor a few years back.
		
Click to expand...

Had to look them up, don't remember them. Simon Cowell looks young then though!


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 4, 2018)

Hardly any of them are influential.  Come on; Diane Abbott :rofl:

Jimmy Krankey :rofl:  :rofl:


----------



## User62651 (Mar 4, 2018)

SocketRocket said:



			Hardly any of them are influential.  Come on; Diane Abbott :rofl:

Jimmy Krankey :rofl:  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

Whilst I've had no personal influence from anyone on that list Sturgeon has had influence on the direction of UK politics at least, for example the 2015 general election her presence certainly damaged Ed Milliband's chances of becoming PM as the electorate down south were scared of SNP influence in any Labour led coalition govt thereby allowing Cameron an unexpected small majority which in turn led to a manifesto pledge of an EU in/out refendum and now to a Brexit leave vote. Negative influence in England but more positive up here as she won 56 of 59 seats that year but still strong influence of some kind nonetheless.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Well, I am guessing Doon won't acknowledge the Dagenham girls as they would've had estuary accents....
		
Click to expand...

The deserved a spot on that list an awful lot more than Dame Barbra Windsor.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2018)

Nicola still miles ahead, Mhairi slowly catching up on the Queen for second spot and Gina Miller moving up to 22nd.

After the Brexit disaster my faith in the UK public is starting to heal.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 5, 2018)

Iâ€™m no fan of her, thatâ€™s for sure, but the FM of Scotland is undeniably one of the most influential people in the UK. I find it interesting that anyone would argue otherwise.


----------



## Tashyboy (Mar 5, 2018)

Re Nicola Sturgeon. She is a Scottish version of Maggie Thatcher. Bovril springs to mind. Influential  to some, irrelevant to others.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 5, 2018)

Khamelion said:



			The poll mentions he 'Spice Girls' not quite sure what their influence is other than to the sale of shell suits, mini dresses and platform shoes.
		
Click to expand...

There is a strong argument that they helped to empower young females and gave them something aspirational to aim at.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			The deserved a spot on that list an awful lot more than Dame Barbra Windsor.
		
Click to expand...

The fact you probably find that as a clever/amusing response sums you up....

#clueless...


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 5, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Iâ€™m no fan of her, thatâ€™s for sure, but the FM of Scotland is undeniably one of the most influential people in the UK. I find it interesting that anyone would argue otherwise.
		
Click to expand...

Top of the pile? Of all time?  Seriously?


----------



## User62651 (Mar 5, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Top of the pile? Of all time?  Seriously?
		
Click to expand...

Are you challenging democracy and the will of the British people?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 5, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			Are you challenging democracy and the will of the British people?

Click to expand...

Seems to be the modus operandi of the forum...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Top of the pile? Of all time?  Seriously?
		
Click to expand...

I'm with this. Nicola Sturgeon is currently highly influential in Scotland, currently not making much of a stir in the rest of the UK. If she wins a referendum to make Scotland independent then she will become highly influential historically. At the moment, if the poll is for historical as well as current figures then she does not register outside of Scotland. 

For people living in Scotland this may seem odd but south of the border she has been an irrelevance for some time and her power, currently, does not extend beyond the border. She is to the UK what the Mayor of London is to Scotland. Happy to accept this could all change following another referendum.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			The fact you probably find that as a clever/amusing response sums you up....

#clueless...
		
Click to expand...

Nothing clever or amusing.......just an absolute fact.
I would be absolutely astonished if you disagreed.
I have a lot of respect for the Dagenham women and very little for the male union leaders who failed to support them.


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Nothing clever or amusing.......just an absolute fact.
I would be absolutely astonished if you disagreed.
I have a lot of respect for the Dagenham women and very little for the male union leaders who failed to support them.
		
Click to expand...

My humble apologies for lack of tact....

Sadly, in the fullness of time their action will be forgotten and history will no doubt have it that equality was 'won' by the ladies of Hollywood...


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Sadly, in the fullness of time their action will be forgotten and history will no doubt have it that equality was 'won' by the ladies of Hollywood...
		
Click to expand...

I was genuinely surprised this morning that when I put the news on ITV still had someone reviewing the best and worst dressed women. Okay, it is ITV but even so. I thought this year of all years that would be forgotten. I also foolishly thought the ladies of Hollywood, whilst not dressing in black again, would dress down and drop the photo op.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I get the feeling that this is not the outcome Sky News planned for.:lol:


https://news.sky.com/story/vote-who-is-britains-most-influential-woman-11274648

Click to expand...

oh what a hoot...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



*Itâ€™s just a public poll at the end of the day and we all know they are easily high jacked *

I suspect more normal sensible people will realise and understand who Britainâ€™s Most Influential Women are and it certainly wonâ€™t be two Scottish Politcians that have done nothing of any significance to change the history or direction of GB and I suspect the OP licked his lips when he saw it
		
Click to expand...

Could be said about many things


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Could be said about many things 

Click to expand...

Boaty McBoatface , or were you being deeper than that


----------



## User62651 (Mar 5, 2018)

Maybe Putin's behind it? 
De-stabilising the UK again.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I was genuinely surprised this morning that when I put the news on ITV still had someone reviewing the best and worst dressed women. Okay, it is ITV but even so. I thought this year of all years that would be forgotten*. I also foolishly thought the ladies of Hollywood, whilst not dressing in black again, would dress down and drop the photo op.*

Click to expand...

Why should they dress down?  It's their biggest night out at the most famous awards ceremony of them all. Not really sure how dressing down would forward the cause of women as it is just denying them the right to dress how they want?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Why should they dress down?  It's their biggest night out at the most famous awards ceremony of them all?  Not really sure how dressing down would forward the cause of women other than denying them the right to dress how they want?
		
Click to expand...

There is a movement in the industry for women to be treated equally, not to be objectified, to be respected. Make the event about the person, not the dresses, not the flesh. Helen Mirren was class personified. That was my point. I didn't expect anyone to be there in a potato sack.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			There is a movement in the industry for women to be treated equally, not to be objectified, to be respected. *Make the event about the person, not the dresses, not the flesh*. Helen Mirren was class personified. That was my point. I didn't expect anyone to be there in a potato sack.
		
Click to expand...

Who is making the event about the dress and the flesh and objectifying them?  The women who wear the dress or the people who are judging them on it?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			Who is making the event about the dress and the flesh and objectifying them?  The women who wear the dress or the people who are judging them on it?
		
Click to expand...

The reality is both. Red carpet dresses are frequently designed to get publicity, to make sure yours is the picture used. NaÃ¯ve to think otherwise.


----------



## Khamelion (Mar 5, 2018)

Hacker Khan said:



			There is a strong argument that they helped to empower young females and gave them something aspirational to aim at.
		
Click to expand...

I did think that, at time of writing the reply, but opted for the flippant reply to try and bring some brevity to the thread.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Boaty McBoatface , or were you being deeper than that
		
Click to expand...

Oh - I couldn't possible go any deeper than suggesting public polls or the individuals voting in the poll can be manipulated by others for their own ends...

There is something to be said for the view that Sturgeon currently has more influence than May.  Indeed in politics wee Ruthie probably has more _actual _influence than May.  I wonder how many folks listen to May and have any real faith in her ability to deliver what she says - or indeed whether or not she actually believes what she herself says.  Whilst May sounded full of confidence and drive delivering her speech on Friday - to me she sounded a lot less confident - almost shifting uncomfortably at times - in her subsequent her interview with Marr.

To steal a line from 'Mum' (on BBC at the moment).  The person I feel pity for is not Theresa May - it is Theresa May before she became Prime Minister.  Oh was life not so much easier back then.  That was a such a happy and relaxed Theresa - a Theresa comfortable with her responsibilities and with aspirations, hopes and dreams.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			There is something to be said for the view that Sturgeon currently has more influence than May.  Indeed in politics wee Ruthie probably has more _actual _influence than May.
		
Click to expand...

Where? Genuinely. I'm sure in Scotland but outside of Scotland they are currently not on the radar. Everything is so Brexit dominated that NS and RD are not making any news outside of Scotland. I can't remember the last time I heard either on the news down here. You can make a good argument for Arlene Foster being highly influential and certainly being more influential at the moment than NS and RD, and cheekily perhaps more than TM.

I'm in agreement about your last sentence, TM is the political equivalent to Arsene Wenger.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			Where? Genuinely. I'm sure in Scotland but outside of Scotland they are currently not on the radar. Everything is so Brexit dominated that NS and RD are not making any news outside of Scotland. I can't remember the last time I heard either on the news down here. You can make a good argument for Arlene Foster being highly influential and certainly being more influential at the moment than NS and RD, and cheekily perhaps more than TM.

I'm in agreement about your last sentence, TM is the political equivalent to Arsene Wenger.
		
Click to expand...

Sturgeon was interviewed at some length by Robert Peston on _Peston on Sunday_ yesterday.  

I agree that AF is indeed very influential in that the she is walking around with Theresa May in her handbag...

Perhaps the Tory Party will be reflecting on their poster from the 2015 GE - that showed Ed Miliband in the pocket of Alex Salmond - though I doubt it...

Ands if you listed 5 Tory Politicians - one being wee Ruthie - and asked English Tory Voters who they'd like to see as their party leader then Ruthie would poll well - and if they listed female Tory politicians - she'd be up there with Amber Rudd - maybe Leadsom kicking around somewhere.


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 5, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Sturgeon was interviewed at some length by Robert Peston on _Peston on Sunday_ yesterday.  

I agree that AF is indeed very influential in that the she is walking around with Theresa May in her handbag...

Perhaps the Tory Party will be reflecting on their poster from the 2015 GE - that showed Ed Miliband in the pocket of Alex Salmond - though I doubt it...

Ands if you listed 5 Tory Politicians - one being wee Ruthie - and asked English Tory Voters who they'd like to see as their party leader then Ruthie would poll well - and if they listed female Tory politicians - she'd be up there with Amber Rudd - maybe Leadsom kicking around somewhere.
		
Click to expand...

I think RD is highly impressive and one of the best politicians out there, note best covering all, not just best female. The problem she has in going further is that to become leader she has to work the English shires. Being a big fish in Scotland matters not a jot to the elderly ladies of Berkshire, Oxfordshire etc who make up the heart of the Tory party. She has to become an MP, not an MSP, then she has to work the system. Far harder for a genuine Scot to lead the Conservatives than Labour for example. I shudder when I hear that Leadsom could still be a future leader. I'm still waiting to hear anything of note from her since she last stood.

I'm sure Labour already have the poster of TM in Arlene's bag already set up


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 5, 2018)

As a gentle reminder.... The poll was for 'all time'...

Whilst Nicola may have talked the talk and caused a few ripples... 
She's achieved little more than zip in the scheme of 'all time'...


----------



## Canfordhacker (Mar 5, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Oh - I couldn't possible go any deeper than suggesting public polls or the individuals voting in the poll can be manipulated by others for their own ends...

.
		
Click to expand...

I agree. It only takes 200 votes to get in the top 50. I reckon with our combined muscle on here we could easily get Laura Davies in there to help promote the game...


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2018)

Lord Tyrion said:



			I think RD is highly impressive and one of the best politicians out there, note best covering all, not just best female. The problem she has in going further is that to become leader she has to work the English shires. Being a big fish in Scotland matters not a jot to the elderly ladies of Berkshire, Oxfordshire etc who make up the heart of the Tory party. She has to become an MP, not an MSP, then she has to work the system. Far harder for a genuine Scot to lead the Conservatives than Labour for example. *I shudder when I hear that Leadsom could still be a future leader. I'm still waiting to hear anything of note from her since she last stood.*

I'm sure Labour already have the poster of TM in Arlene's bag already set up 

Click to expand...

I share your shudders- but I can report seeing her from time to time sitting on the government front bench in the commons - but as far as utterances - not a lot.  Perhaps for very good reasons - #1 being she's probably a liability and is only where she is today because she was a leading light in Leave and stood for leader - so May had to keep her in vision but shackled.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			As a gentle reminder.... The poll was for 'all time'...

Whilst Nicola may have talked the talk and caused a few ripples... 
She's achieved little more than zip in the scheme of 'all time'...
		
Click to expand...

True - she is but standing on the shoulders of Winnie Ewing 

Of all time...?   Emmeline Pankhurst should be up there...


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 5, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			Top of the pile? Of all time?  Seriously?
		
Click to expand...

Of course not, not even the most influential now. But thatâ€™s not what I said.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			As a gentle reminder.... The poll was for 'all time'...

Whilst Nicola may have talked the talk and caused a few ripples... 
She's achieved little more than zip in the scheme of 'all time'...
		
Click to expand...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=S3C6a-1UBRs

Quite a lot really......I bet the English Labour party would have been proud of that record.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2018)

Doon Iâ€™ll ask you again

Can you tell me what it is exactly that she has done that has changed the landscape of GB , what it is that she has achieved that will be remembered in history and what it is that makes her the most influential women in GB in history 

Can you show that just to prove this is nothing but a hijacked on line poll


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Doon Iâ€™ll ask you again

Can you tell me what it is exactly that she has done that has changed the landscape of GB , what it is that she has achieved that will be remembered in history and what it is that makes her the most influential women in GB in history 

Can you show that just to prove this is nothing but a hijacked on line poll
		
Click to expand...

If you need telling, you really don't get it do you.
There is a clue in the threads title.
In a few years time there may not be a  'GB' as we know it.


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If you need telling, you really don't get it do you.
There is a clue in the threads title.
In a few years time there may not be a  'GB' as we know it.
		
Click to expand...

In that case Sturgeon and any of the SNP cant be counted as. if you have your's and their way, Scotlamd will be divorced from the rest of us so they will be Scotlands influential women and nothing to do with GB


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If you need telling, you really don't get it do you.
There is a clue in the threads title.
In a few years time there may not be a  'GB' as we know it.
		
Click to expand...

Doon you avoiding answering a direct question proves the point perfectly 

The title says Britain Most Influential Women - tell me why Doon - stop hiding behind little snippets and non commits - itâ€™s just one question that Iâ€™m sure for someone who appears to be very pro her will no doubt be able to give a very valid answer - or are you just words


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			If you need telling, you really don't get it do you.
There is a clue in the threads title.
In a few years time there may not be a  'GB' as we know it.
		
Click to expand...

But she hasnâ€™t done it yet. Itâ€™s what ifs and maybeâ€™s. She is a commensurate politician, and certainly in the top 3 for most accomplished on the day but in terms of yesterdayâ€™s and tomorrowâ€™s sheâ€™s a nobody. Iâ€™d rate Mhairi Black above her by some tune, and sheâ€™s only being doing it for 5 minutes.

As for not seeing the likes of Emmilene Pankhurst at number 1, what a disappointing indictment that she isnâ€™t up there. Did so much that is now taken for granted.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 5, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			In that case Sturgeon and any of the SNP cant be counted as. if you have your's and their way, Scotlamd will be divorced from the rest of us so they will be Scotlands influential women and nothing to do with GB
		
Click to expand...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 5, 2018)

Bunkermagnet said:



			In that case Sturgeon and any of the SNP cant be counted as. if you have your's and their way, Scotlamd will be divorced from the rest of us so they will be Scotlands influential women and nothing to do with GB
		
Click to expand...

My god you are entering Liverpoolphil levels of 'doh' there.
Perhaps you need to read back what you have just written.:lol:


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			But she hasnâ€™t done it yet. Itâ€™s what ifs and maybeâ€™s. She is a commensurate politician, and certainly in the top 3 for most accomplished on the day but in terms of yesterdayâ€™s and tomorrowâ€™s sheâ€™s a nobody. Iâ€™d rate Mhairi Black above her by some tune, and sheâ€™s only being doing it for 5 minutes.

As for not seeing the likes of Emmilene Pankhurst at number 1, what a disappointing indictment that she isnâ€™t up there. Did so much that is now taken for granted.
		
Click to expand...

Yup EP would have been my choice...


----------



## Bunkermagnet (Mar 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My god you are entering Liverpoolphil levels of 'doh' there.
Perhaps you need to read back what you have just written.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Just stating the obvious. They wont be British after a Scotland split, so how can they be counted?
How much cake and eat it do you really want?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 5, 2018)

Though the truth is that all this slagging off of Sturgeon is predicated on the basis that the SNP hijacked the vote...consider - just maybe they didn't...


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 5, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			My god you are entering Liverpoolphil levels of 'doh' there.
Perhaps you need to read back what you have just written.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

And you seem to be avoiding the question Doon -you seem to be pretty good at that , seems you lack conviction in your own opinion


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Though the truth is that all this slagging off of Sturgeon is predicated on the basis that the SNP hijacked the vote...consider - just maybe they didn't...
		
Click to expand...

As a poll, I'm not bothered either way. But, truthfully, does anyone think that the likes of Emily Pankhurst should be behind Sturgeon? Don't they teach history at school anymore?


----------



## MegaSteve (Mar 5, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Though the truth is that all this slagging off of Sturgeon is predicated on the basis that the SNP hijacked the vote...consider - just maybe they didn't...
		
Click to expand...

She's a flippin' politician we [the electorate] should be influencing her not the other way round...

We shout JUMP and she should be asking how high...


----------



## HughJars (Mar 5, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			As a poll, I'm not bothered either way. But, truthfully, does anyone think that the likes of Emily Pankhurst should be behind Sturgeon? Don't they teach history at school anymore?
		
Click to expand...

That's not a bad point in fairness, but then second is the queen, the ****ing queen, a benefits sponger that doesnt actually do anything. 

Against your politician point tho, is that Sturgeon is an outstanding principled operator, especially up against her contemporaries, May, Rooth, Dugdale, Abbott, McVey, Subery, that's where she really shows how good she is, and that even with a 100% hostile media, no running to the BBC for a soft interview for her.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 5, 2018)

HughJars said:



			That's not a bad point in fairness, but then second is the queen, the ****ing queen, a benefits sponger that doesnt actually do anything. 

Against your politician point tho, is that *Sturgeon is an outstanding principled operator*, especially up against her contemporaries, May, Rooth, Dugdale, Abbott, McVey, Subery, that's where she really shows how good she is, and that even with a 100% hostile media, no running to the BBC for a soft interview for her.
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 5, 2018)

HughJars said:



			That's not a bad point in fairness, but then second is the queen, the ****ing queen, a benefits sponger that doesnt actually do anything. 

Against your politician point tho, is that Sturgeon is an outstanding principled operator, especially up against her contemporaries, May, Rooth, Dugdale, Abbott, McVey, Subery, that's where she really shows how good she is, and that even with a 100% hostile media, no running to the BBC for a soft interview for her.
		
Click to expand...

The Queen, a benefits sponger? She pays more in income tax and corporation tax than you or I would in a 1000 lifetimes. Drop the blinkers and do a smidge of research into what she receives as the Sovereign Grant and what she pays in tax. Add to that she also pays council tax and utility bills too. 

Granted 30 years ago she didnâ€™t pay her way but she now returns more than she receives, even though as the law stands she doesnâ€™t have to. Charles also pays the above taxes and bills even though he doesnâ€™t have..... but that doesnâ€™t suit those who are anti royal.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 6, 2018)

Genuinely surprised to see the very low turn out in Edinburgh for the very well publicised and staged PR visit of Harry and Megan.
2-300 at the most. It made the castle esplanade look deserted and the rows of crash barriers looked quite farcical.

With the Duke of Rothesay soon to become Charles 111, I wonder how he will be supported.
I like Charles, he seems to have a good grip of what is current in the UK and is not afraid to speak his mind.
He may surprise many.


----------



## Hacker Khan (Mar 6, 2018)

HughJars said:



			That's not a bad point in fairness,* but then second is the queen, the ****ing queen, a benefits sponger that doesnt actually do anything. *

Against your politician point tho, is that Sturgeon is an outstanding principled operator, especially up against her contemporaries, May, Rooth, Dugdale, Abbott, McVey, Subery, that's where she really shows how good she is, and that even with a 100% hostile media, no running to the BBC for a soft interview for her.
		
Click to expand...

Does everything have to be reduced to a profit and loss account?


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			As a poll, I'm not bothered either way. But, truthfully, does anyone think that the likes of Emily Pankhurst should be behind Sturgeon? Don't they teach history at school anymore?
		
Click to expand...

Of course they shouldn't - mind you hopefully more will now be more aware of Emmeline Pankhurst as we have recently had the anniversary - btw - the film Suffragette (2105) was I thought very good and taught me a lot I actually didn't know - specifically about how very positive their positive action actually was.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			She's a flippin' politician we [the electorate] should be influencing her not the other way round...

We shout JUMP and she should be asking how high...
		
Click to expand...

Oh I don't think that that is what is demanded of our representatives is a representative democracy - they are not our delegates.

This is the problem with May - she is jumping all over the place trying to do what she thinks this group, then that group then this that and another group want - rather than taking a firm lead herself and telling us what she thinks is best for the country.  And this is why a referendum on government policy that is interpreted as providing a directive to government as opposed to advising government of public feeling has got us into the almighty mess we are in.


----------



## SwingsitlikeHogan (Mar 6, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Genuinely surprised to see the very low turn out in Edinburgh for the very well publicised and staged PR visit of Harry and Megan.
2-300 at the most. It made the castle esplanade look deserted and the rows of crash barriers looked quite farcical.

With the Duke of Rothesay soon to become Charles 111, I wonder how he will be supported.
I like Charles, he seems to have a good grip of what is current in the UK and is not afraid to speak his mind.
He may surprise many.
		
Click to expand...

Oh dear - my Scottish schooling has failed me - they missed telling me about 108 King Charles - unless we are talking spaniels 

And as it happens - I don't mind Charlie either


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2018)

Poll nearly ended.

Nicola romps it with 42k
Queen 23.4k
Mhaiiri 21.8k

The rest nowhere inc.

Spice Girls 2.1k
Caroline Lucas 1.9k
and in 19th place
Theresa May 1.8k


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Poll nearly ended.

Nicola romps it with 42k
Queen 23.4k
Mhaiiri 21.8k

The rest nowhere inc.

Spice Girls 2.1k
Caroline Lucas 1.9k
and in 19th place
Theresa May 1.8k
		
Click to expand...

A hijacked popularity contest then...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			A hijacked popularity contest then...
		
Click to expand...

No, a public poll that anyone could vote for.


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			No, a public poll that anyone could vote for.
		
Click to expand...

Unlike you to be obtuse. Intelligent people tend to stay away from rubbish like that...


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Unlike you to be obtuse. Intelligent people tend to stay away from rubbish like that...
		
Click to expand...

Dry your eyes mate.:lol:


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Dry your eyes mate.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Any chance of answering the direct question that you have been asked a number of times ?


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Any chance of answering the direct question that you have been asked a number of times ?
		
Click to expand...

No, I have been advised to steer away from rubbish like that.


----------



## Crow (Mar 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Poll nearly ended.

Nicola romps it with 42k
Queen 23.4k
Mhaiiri 21.8k

The rest nowhere inc.

Spice Girls 2.1k
Caroline Lucas 1.9k
and in 19th place
Theresa May 1.8k
		
Click to expand...

The only thing this tells us is the size of the membership of the SNP.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			No, I have been advised to steer away from rubbish like that.
		
Click to expand...

So being asked to provide some substance behind Sturgeon being voted the most influential women ever in GB is rubbish ? I think that just about sums it up really Doon and sums this poll up - itâ€™s a complete load of nonsense thatâ€™s been hi jacked and I suspect 99% of the population realise that - the 1% will be the bitter Scots that you fit firmly into


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 7, 2018)

Liverpoolphil said:



			So being asked to provide some substance behind Sturgeon being voted the most influential women ever in GB is rubbish ? I think that just about sums it up really Doon and sums this poll up - itâ€™s a complete load of nonsense thatâ€™s been hi jacked and I suspect 99% of the population realise that - the 1% will be the bitter Scots that you fit firmly into
		
Click to expand...

Over 100.000 votes cast
63,000 for Nicola Sturgeon and Mhairi Black
1,800 for Theresa May

Tell me how do you go about hi-jacking a poll, I would love to know.

It is a popular vote.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (Mar 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Over 100.000 votes cast
63,000 for Nicola Sturgeon and Mhairi Black
1,800 for Theresa May

Tell me how do you go about hi-jacking a poll, I would love to know.

It is a popular vote.
		
Click to expand...

I thought you were an intelligent man - do you not realise the powers of social media.

What I expect has happened is someone from the SNP has seen the poll and thought â€œIâ€™m going to make sure wee Jimmy Krankie is going beat May and Iâ€™m going to post the link too all my friends and get them to share etc etc â€œ and it goes round thousands of people and they all vote for Sturgeon. The rest of the country - donâ€™t give too hoots and donâ€™t vote for anyone.

Itâ€™s a meaningless poll that only someone like you tries to suggest itâ€™s worth something. Sturgeon being voted â€œBritainâ€™s Most Influential Women everâ€ just beats Ryan Giggs Spoty award as the most ridiculous vote ever


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Dry your eyes mate.:lol:
		
Click to expand...

Whatâ€™s the matter Doonie Woonie, someone nailed your hide to the mast? Surely even you canâ€™t believe the head of Englandâ€™s largest county is ahead of Emmeline Pankhurst?


----------



## Hobbit (Mar 7, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Over 100.000 votes cast
63,000 for Nicola Sturgeon and Mhairi Black
1,800 for Theresa May

Tell me how do you go about hi-jacking a poll, I would love to know.

It is a popular vote.
		
Click to expand...

The same way people ensure Simon Cowell doesnâ€™t get a Christmas number 1. Educate yourself, Google it. You do know how to Google donâ€™t you?


----------



## pokerjoke (Mar 7, 2018)

Another thread dragged to the gutter


----------



## PhilTheFragger (Mar 7, 2018)

pokerjoke said:



			Another thread dragged to the gutter
		
Click to expand...

To be fair, it didnâ€™t have far to fall


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 8, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			The same way people ensure Simon Cowell doesnâ€™t get a Christmas number 1. Educate yourself, Google it. You do know how to Google donâ€™t you?
		
Click to expand...

So you agree with me that it is a popular vote.
Seems like I was already educated thanks.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 8, 2018)

Hobbit said:



			Whatâ€™s the matter Doonie Woonie, someone nailed your hide to the mast? Surely even you canâ€™t believe the head of Englandâ€™s largest county is ahead of Emmeline Pankhurst?
		
Click to expand...

Yorkshire has a head ?
I thought it had three Ridings and many Local Authorities.
Please explain.


----------



## User20205 (Mar 8, 2018)

What point are you trying to make with this Doon? 
Ultimately this is pretty meaningless IMO.


----------



## Val (Mar 8, 2018)

MegaSteve said:



			As a gentle reminder.... The poll was for 'all time'...

Whilst Nicola may have talked the talk and caused a few ripples... 
She's achieved little more than zip in the scheme of 'all time'...
		
Click to expand...

Talked the talk? For sure. Walked the walk? Not yet. 

How did her push for indyref2 go? Support from the greens and her own party to get a mandate but what did the people of Scotland do? Well, they forced her to put on hold on it. Is she really that influential? Surely if she was that influential we would be building up to the date for indyref2 rather than sitting and waiting about what BS sheâ€™ll peddle our next.


----------



## Val (Mar 8, 2018)

SwingsitlikeHogan said:



			Though the truth is that all this slagging off of Sturgeon is predicated on the basis that the SNP hijacked the vote...consider - just maybe they didn't...
		
Click to expand...

Given few people know who Mhari Black is would suggest it has been.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 8, 2018)

Val said:



			Given few people know who Mhari Black is would suggest it has been.
		
Click to expand...

https://stv.tv/news/politics/1409792-snp-mp-mhairi-black-reveals-scale-of-online-abuse/

She seems to be quite well known to 'certain types'.
Probably why she is such a popular politician.

Warning.....this link contains very strong anti female language


----------



## User62651 (Mar 8, 2018)

It is amusing that Sturgeon and Black are 1 and 3 and you are getting under some people's skin on here  with the poll standings but wrt Black I admittedly only keep a loose eye on politics generally but all I know about M Black is that she was pretty young when she beat Labour's Douglas Alexander in 2015 GE and later was picked up by Commons mics saying "You're talking sh**e hen" to a female Tory MP.

That's not enough to be number 3 in an all time influential women's poll no matter what the poll says.

However whomever devised the poll and decided who was to be included (pretty sure it wasn't an SNP mole) did put her in there so she must be making waves somewhere.

I want to see how they present the results, somehow think Sky will make this poll disappear as it'll be seen as treason if HM isn't top because we're all such loyal subjects and cant wait for Harry and Meghan's big day, can we!


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 8, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			It is amusing that Sturgeon and Black are 1 and 3 and you are getting under some people's skin on here  with the poll standings but wrt Black I admittedly only keep a loose eye on politics generally but all I know about M Black is that she was pretty young when she beat Labour's Douglas Alexander in 2015 GE and later was picked up by Commons mics saying "You're talking sh**e hen" to a female Tory MP.

That's not enough to be number 3 in an all time influential women's poll no matter what the poll says.

However whomever devised the poll and decided who was to be included (pretty sure it wasn't an SNP mole) did put her in there so she must be making waves somewhere.

I want to see how they present the results, somehow think Sky will make this poll disappear as it'll be seen as treason if HM isn't top because we're all such loyal subjects and cant wait for Harry and Meghan's big day, can we!

Click to expand...

Mhairi has quite a high profile with the feminists. {basically whom the poll was aimed at]
She was also the youngest ever MP to enter Westminster [male or female] That must be worth a few Brownie points.


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 8, 2018)

Sky News poll still running, strange as they said it would close yesterday.

Mhairi now overtaken the Queen by 3,000 votes.
Must have been in response to yesterday session in Westminster.


----------



## HughJars (Mar 9, 2018)

maxfli65 said:



			I want to see how they present the results, somehow think Sky will make this poll disappear as it'll be seen as treason if HM isn't top because we're all such loyal subjects and cant wait for Harry and Meghan's big day, can we!

Click to expand...

You weren't far off. I tip my hat to thee sir.


----------



## HughJars (Mar 9, 2018)

https://randompublicjournal.com/2018/03/09/sky-news-poll-a-crash-in-slow-motion/?platform=hootsuite


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 9, 2018)

HughJars said:



https://randompublicjournal.com/2018/03/09/sky-news-poll-a-crash-in-slow-motion/?platform=hootsuite

Click to expand...

I did laugh at the po faced Sky announcement that the 'fans' of the two Scottish politicians had turned out in their thousands.

Anyone know another politician who has fans.


----------



## FairwayDodger (Mar 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			I did laugh at the po faced Sky announcement that the 'fans' of the two Scottish politicians had turned out in their thousands.

Anyone know another politician who has fans.
		
Click to expand...

Trump?


----------



## Lord Tyrion (Mar 9, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Trump?
		
Click to expand...

Ha ha &#128514;


----------



## Deleted member 16999 (Mar 9, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Trump?
		
Click to expand...

:clap: :clap: :thup:


----------



## Doon frae Troon (Mar 9, 2018)

FairwayDodger said:



			Trump?
		
Click to expand...

Very good. :lol:
Thankfully Nicola's fans aren't of the gun toting variety.


----------



## SocketRocket (Mar 9, 2018)

Doon frae Troon said:



			Very good. :lol:
Thankfully Nicola's fans aren't of the gun toting variety.
		
Click to expand...

Bit of a weak reply.   (Note the smiley, it means I am pretending to make a joke of it)


----------

